# OMG!!!!



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Found this on SAH. Wow!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if that's a true story.

I guess she found out what she needed to know and got some revenge at the same time.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow ... if that is true ... awesome!


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

This story has been around since condoms were made of sheep's intestines. I read this on the web site The Straight Dope a long time ago. Myth! Ever smelled habanero pepper juice?? The problem with this story is that about 5,000,000 people have claimed to have done this. This story has More holes than those condoms. Nice fantasy, but not true.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

How many cheaters use condoms?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> How many cheaters use condoms?


:iagree::iagree:

/+1


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Even if its not true, it's still the Oscar of defoggers....LOL!!!! It is rather brilliant!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

SaltInWound said:


> How many cheaters use condoms?


Exactly. My cheating adulterous STBXH didn't - and he got the skank OW pregnant. 

I've read so much literature discussing this issue. That the majority of cheating spouses don't use condoms. 2 common theories seem to explain:

1/ The excitement and affair fog.. they are not in reality. Pregnancy and/or STDs are the last thing on their mind. They are in a fantasy world and real world consequences don't exist at the time.

2/ They have been in a long term marriage and are so used to not using condoms and not having unplanned pregnancies.

When I found out about my ex cheating and having unprotected sex with other women, I went to my doctor, told her why I needed a full STD test panel done, and she said "you'd be surprised how many patients I see that are having affairs and having unprotected sex. You'd also be surprised how many married women come in here pregnant to OM".

I would never have imagined. When I was single I didn't let a man near me without a condom. Not negotiable.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> Exactly. My cheating adulterous STBXH didn't - and he got the skank OW pregnant.
> 
> I've read so much literature discussing this issue. That the majority of cheating spouses don't use condoms. 2 common theories seem to explain:
> 
> ...


There's another reason. If you plan to get condoms that means you are planning to cheat. And that makes you realise you are being a bad person. And you don't want to think about that! This is based on my personal experience only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

brokenbythis said:


> Exactly. My cheating adulterous STBXH didn't - and he got the skank OW pregnant.
> 
> I've read so much literature discussing this issue. That the majority of cheating spouses don't use condoms.......


My WW's excuse was "he is really such a nice guy and I trusted him".

Really!!!:scratchhead: I mean.......REALLY??? He's a lyer and a cheater. He's violating company rules and *I* know way more about him than you do. But then again my WW thought that *she* was a good person who could be trusted, except for this whole PA/EA thing that she was involved with he last year or so. And of course nothing happened during the first PA that I knew nothing about, so why would this one be any different?


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

HarryDoyle said:


> My WW's excuse was "he is really such a nice guy and I trusted him".
> 
> Really!!!:scratchhead: I mean.......REALLY??? :


Hahaaa I got this line too. The woman he got pregnant he has known most of her life (she's that young) from CHURCH..

When I asked him "you had sex with her without a condom?" He said yes - I trusted her, I've known her for years.

Yeah really nice, trustworthy woman. Banging a married man and getting pregnant deliberately to keep him, and destroy his family. If you wanted to know about the deliberate part, let me know. I'll be happy to explain


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah it's fake, but its lovely as an idea.

This might work on sex toys though! Or injecting the hot sauce into lube they would use for anal.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

This reminds me and as a Public Service Announcement to TAM: Never have ANY kind of sexual contact after handling ghost peppers. You can wash your hands, but you're still gonna want to wait at least 24 hours later...and several washes later.

Oh...and even if you aren't prepping it, just eating it...it's best not to go down on one's partner later that night.

Let's just say that Regret was not the happiest of campers one night a few months back!! Doh!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Good thing she found the condoms

And good thing she had such a clever idea


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> This story has been around since condoms were made of sheep's intestines. I read this on the web site The Straight Dope a long time ago. Myth! Ever smelled habanero pepper juice?? The problem with this story is that about 5,000,000 people have claimed to have done this. This story has More holes than those condoms. Nice fantasy, but not true.


And next you'll tell me the tooth ferry doesn't really exist.


----------

